# Ec/ppm



## woodydude (Apr 19, 2011)

I found this on another site, thought it made interesting reading, especially if it is true!!!!
How can you work with PPM's if the PPM depends on the meter???



Could be utter garbage of course
Stay frosty W


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2011)

I use the ppm's just as a guide.

I also think that the US is mainly a .5 meter and the UK is .7


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 19, 2011)

yes there are 3 type of conversion when it come to ppm 
ive always stayed away from ppm and got an EC meter


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Apr 19, 2011)

Yep, pretty hard to follow.

I know Truncheons read EC, ppm x.5, ppm x.7, and CF. All are clearly listed on the outside sleeve, and are easy to read. Helps blockheads like me not make mistakes 
Hanna meters can be changed from .5 to.7 conversion for ppm, but it's a pain in tha arse.


----------



## woodydude (Apr 20, 2011)

I just wanna stick it in, wiggle it about a bit and ............ understand what I am reading!!! I think I will stick with EC since it seems to be universal.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2011)

Since most times the people reading and the people posting do not know what conversion their meter uses, so most times I just use it for my personal journal. Such as this strain on my meter works best with this nute solution at this amount of ppms.


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Apr 20, 2011)

So bucket 1 is 1160 ppm/ec 1.71, bucket 2 is 1210/1.78, the next swap out is sitting  at 1200. Just got my meter, a Milwaukee. mw802 . So is any of this good bad ... relevant at all?  Further reading on other sites, I am seeing folks tolk 300 ppm, 900, 1800.  What do the numbers mean?


----------



## my my (Apr 20, 2011)

Basically the higher the numbers. 
EC or PPM means the  nute solution you are giving (strength of the food your suppling) is stronger the higher the numbers go.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 20, 2011)

GuyGalaxy said:
			
		

> So bucket 1 is 1160 ppm/ec 1.71, bucket 2 is 1210/1.78, the next swap out is sitting  at 1200. Just got my meter, a Milwaukee. mw802 . So is any of this good bad ... relevant at all?  Further reading on other sites, I am seeing folks tolk 300 ppm, 900, 1800.  What do the numbers mean?


:doh: 
Even though these numbers vary (except for EC) They are relevant for the person applying nutrienst to their grow. The ppm is really a ratio of chemicals added to the measure of H2O. Pure H2O will not conduct electricity. It must have chemicals added that are electrically conductive (minerals needed by plants are electrically conductive). The more chemical added to a given amount of H2O, the easier electricity will conduct. This conductivity is measured with an EC meter and is used to determine the level or ratio of chemical to H2O. The purpose of measuring this ratio is to find that level of nutrient chemical that a given plant likes. (This level is different for almost every situation and for almost every strain of MJ). The numbers are almost arbitrary except for the fact that they allow yu to track the amount of nutrient that yu used last time, that yer grow either liked or was not exactly right and had to be adjusted. That is one reason yu can't go by the manufacturer recommendation numbers, but rather use them as a marker point to start from. I hope this makes sense and doesn't sound like gibberish.


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Apr 21, 2011)

Well why didn't you just say so.  Hushpuppy you are amazing.  Nobody has put it so succinctly.  Appreciate the words, man.


----------

